# Fatal server error: no screen found



## vaporizer (25. Juni 2004)

Hallo 
versuch schon seit einer Woche Debian zu installieren 
und bring den xserver einfach nicht zum laufen 

wenn ich xinit aufrufe kommt folgendes: 
(EE) No devices detected 
Fatal server error: 
no screen found 

XIO: fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"" 
after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining. 

wenn ich "lspci" aufrufe 
0000:00:10:0 VGA compitable controller: ATI Technologies ....[Radeon Mob 9200] (rev 01) 

in der XF86Config-4 in der Section Device steht folgendes: 
BusID "PCI:0:16:0" 

laut anleitung von einem Heft C´t sollte dies beim ibook eben 0:16:0 sein 
bei lspci ists aber bei 10 was ist nun richtig? hab in der Config übrigens auch schon 
0:10:0 versucht kommt der selbe Fehler 

hier noch ein Auschnitt aus der XF86Config-4: 

Section "Device" 
Identifier "ATI Technologies, Inc. RV250 5c63 [Radeon Mobility 9200 M9+]" 
Driver "ati" 
BusID "PCI:0:16:0" 
EndSection 

Section "Monitor" 
Identifier "Standardbildschirm" 
HorizSync 30-60 
VertRefresh 50-75 
Option "DPMS" 
EndSection 

Section "Screen" 
Identifier "Default Screen" 
Device "ATI Technologies, Inc. RV250 5c63 [Radeon Mobility 9200 M9+]" 
Monitor "Standardbildschirm" 
DefaultDepth 24 
SubSection "Display" 
Depth 24 
Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 
EndSection 

Section "ServerLayout" 
Identifier "Default Layout" 
Screen "Default Screen" 
InputDevice "Generic Keyboard" 
InputDevice "Configured Mouse" 
EndSection 

Section "DRI" 
Mode 0666 
EndSection 

so ich hoffe das reicht mußte es abschreiben 

würde mich echt freun wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann


----------



## Helmut Klein (25. Juni 2004)

Lass mal die BusID weg indem du einfach eine Raute vor die Zeile setzt und versuch dann mal den x-server zu starten. Bei mir hat er mit der Bus-ID die Debian oder xf86config vorgeschlagen hatte auch nie gestartet, dann habe ich sie einfach auskommentiert und es ging.


----------



## vaporizer (25. Juni 2004)

leider nicht

kommt der gleiche error


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. Juni 2004)

Häng mal bitte eine Textdatei an mit der XFree86LOG (meist unter /var/log/XFree86.0.log). Die ist aussagekräftiger als die Bildschirm-Fehlerausgabe und die Konfiguration !


----------



## vaporizer (26. Juni 2004)

hier ist sie


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. Juni 2004)

```
(II) ATI:  Candidate "Device" section "ATI Technologies, Inc. RV250 5c63 [Radeon Mobility 9200 M9+]".
(WW) ATI:  PCI/AGP Mach64 in slot 0:16:0 could not be detected!
(EE) No devices detected.
```

Wie es scheint nimmt der XServer deine Grafikkartentreiberwahl nicht an. Das kann an einem falschen Treiber liegen, dann meckert er bei jedem Slot 

Vielleicht hilft Dir folgender Link:
http://debian.tu-bs.de/knoppix/powerPC/knx-pcc-2003-07-13_4.iso

Dies ist eine PPC-Knoppix-CD. CD downloaden, iso brennen, von der CD starten, fertig. Hier solltest Du Dir dann ohne Probleme die automatisch generierte Configurationsdatei anschauen können um zu sehen, welche Treiber gewählt wurden und auf welchem Slot sich die Grafikkarte befindet.

*daumendrück*


----------



## vaporizer (26. Juni 2004)

also ich befürchte es liegt an diesem radeonfb treiber
dies stand auf einer Seite:
Um die Radeon 9200 zum laufen zu bekommen benötigst du: 
den Kernel-Patch von Guido Guenther g4-ibook-ati-radeonfb-m9.diff
CVS XFree86 da 4.3 nichts über die PCI IDs weiß.
UseFBDev in der XF86Config-4

ich hab einen source code gefunden 
nun frag ich mich was ich damit anfange
wie muß ich den compilieren?
kenn mich da nicht so aus
werd eine .txt mit dem code anhängen


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. Juni 2004)

.diff Dateien sind dazu da um den 'original' Quellcode zu  'patchen', das heißt: In der .diff-Datei befinden sich die Unterschiede zwischen dem Original Quellcode und dem von einem Programmierer geänderten Code. Mit dem Befehl PATCH wird so gearbeitet:


```
patch -d /pfad_zum_original_quellcode < patchdatei.diff
```

Danach Software wie gewohnt kompilieren (üblicherweise so):

```
./config
make
make install
```

Beim Kernel sieht das natürlich anders aus: Ich hoffe der LInk hier hilft:
http://www.digitalhermit.com/linux/Kernel-Build-HOWTO.html


----------



## elchinator (1. Juli 2004)

*Radeon-Karten*

Hi! Ich hab das selbe Problem, mein System:
P4 2GHz, Radeon9600xt, 512MB RAM, MoBo MS-6399

Liegt also wahrscheinlich an den Treibern für die Ati-Radeon-Reihe... @vaporizer, hat's bei dir funktioniert?


----------

